

Why GoDaddy is not ready for prime time site hosting - holonar
http://www.unlimitedmagazine.com/blog/

======
Techwars
Is this slow server BS the same reason it can take 48 hours for Google DNS
changes to propogate? Have they been selling us crap on that for years?

------
PeterOToole
Damn, they looked good, but I guess it was all marketing.

